
Pichai on Google's Vision, Mobile Revenue, Apple and China - prostoalex
http://www.forbes.com/sites/miguelhelft/2015/02/26/exclusive-pichai-on-googles-vision-mobile-revenue-apple-and-china/
======
arfliw
Dude is a politician. Those were really boring answers.

~~~
droope
I agree. I am not a stakeholder at google, but I have a pessimistic forecast
of google's strategy going forward.

